# Choosing a full-range driver



## enigmaticEntity. (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I wish to build a full-range stereo speaker system eventually, and was wondering which of these (or other) drivers you would recommend:

http://www.divshare.com/download/8785974-5c0 (Word doc inside .zip)

Some of those look really tempting, but I'm not sure about the quality/sound. 

I would think that anything under $90 is fair game to be accepted over more expensive ones (like the A3) unless it's quality can be proven to be that much better that it is worth it, but I will check out any recommendations.

e.E.



If the above doesn't work: DivShare File - Full-Range Speakers Print Page 1_00b.zip


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Not going to be much help in this area -- I haven't actually listened to any of those drivers, so I can't comment.

If you're looking for a single driver full range fromt he driver's you've got listed, the CSS speaker looks good to me. It seems to be able to handle frequencies about as low as you could expect from a small driver and has a publised response curve that looks pretty flat with a relatively low qts.

However, if I were willing spend ~90, I'd consider jumping up a little bit to one Fostex's high end full rangers. Something like this would probably be my first choice. Fostex has a pretty good rep for the full range speakers and there are SO many designs already completed. 

You might also want to check out this site -- a forum devoted to full range driver speakers.

I'll be curious to see what you end up doing -- it's a project I thought I'd try someday.


----------

